# Build opinion for Eddy Merckx Titane GAN Team



## cyclist_sg

Hi everyone,

I have recently acquired the mentioned frame off eBay on late last week. While it is being shipped to me, I would like to seek your invaluable opinion of what sort of build to proceed with.

Well, I do have an existing bike with 2010 Campagnolo Record groupset to cannibalise and transfer on the new bike. That's just an option but I am open to ideas.












































Regards,
Pat


----------



## pmf

That's sweet. I looked at that on ebay last week. The paint is in really nice condition. It's titanium -- was it built by Litespeed? I know they did frames for Merckx in the 1990's.

Campy Athena in silver would look sharp on that bike. Just make sure you upgrade the shifters to Chorus -- much better shifters for maybe $75 extra. Get some custom wheels for it. I had some Kinlin 270 rims, Sapim xray spokes and White Industries hubs built (all silver) into a set of wheels. They kind of resemble the Shamals of the time period, but not as deep dish and a higher spoke count (24f/28r). I did this build on a Corsa 01 frame I got off ebay and it looks sharp. Components were beautiful back in the days when these bikes were made, not all black/carbon like they are nowdays.


----------



## bikerjulio

pmf said:


> That's sweet. I looked at that on ebay last week. The paint is in really nice condition. It's titanium -- was it built by Litespeed? I know they did frames for Merckx in the 1990's.
> 
> Campy Athena in silver would look sharp on that bike. Just make sure you upgrade the shifters to Chorus -- much better shifters for maybe $75 extra. Get some custom wheels for it. I had some Kinlin 270 rims, Sapim xray spokes and White Industries hubs built (all silver) into a set of wheels. They kind of resemble the Shamals of the time period, but not as deep dish and a higher spoke count (24f/28r). I did this build on a Corsa 01 frame I got off ebay and it looks sharp. Components were beautiful back in the days when these bikes were made, not all black/carbon like they are nowdays.


My Titanium Merckx has a "Litespeed" sticker on the bottom of the seat tube.

I've got bikes with both Athena and Chorus. Athena works just fine, and you save money and get the alloy levers.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Maybe the nicest ti frame you could ask for. I keep waiting for one in my size but they're so rare.

Go for an aluminum Athena group. Nice and shiny, it will go well with that paint. And silver bar, stem and seatpost.


----------



## cyclist_sg

Thanks guys for the suggestions - really good stuff. This 

The thing is Athena groupset is as rare as the frame itself in my part of the world as the people here generally lack the appreciation for classic stuff...

I do agree on the componentry blink with all silvery stuff on board. Gives it a timeless classic look which is priceless.

I do have a set of Wolber Profil20 32H sprints which took care of the wheelset part. How about SACHS New Success groupset?


----------



## bikerjulio

cyclist_sg said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions - really good stuff. This
> 
> The thing is Athena groupset is as rare as the frame itself in my part of the world as the people here generally lack the appreciation for classic stuff...
> 
> I do agree on the componentry blink with all silvery stuff on board. Gives it a timeless classic look which is priceless.
> 
> I do have a set of Wolber Profil20 32H sprints which took care of the wheelset part. How about SACHS New Success groupset?


You realize we are suggesting current 11-spd Athena?










Readily available, like here

Ribble Cycles Groupset Creator


----------



## cyclist_sg

Yes, however the dealer stocks the carbon version here. The alloy version needs to have an order placed which may take a month.

So in consideration for such a lengthy delay, is my Record 2010 a quick and dirty(no way naughty) way to get it all set up and go?! Hmmm... dilemma.


----------



## pmf

cyclist_sg said:


> Yes, however the dealer stocks the carbon version here. The alloy version needs to have an order placed which may take a month.
> 
> So in consideration for such a lengthy delay, is my Record 2010 a quick and dirty(no way naughty) way to get it all set up and go?! Hmmm... dilemma.


You can order it yourself. I've bought three Campy groups from Ribble. I live in the U.S., Ribble is a UK store. The stuff shows up in less than a week. Its way cheaper than anywhere here in the U.S. Ribble ships world wide. It won't take a month.


----------



## atpjunkie

toss the record on it. If you want more retro look for the new Athena (as stated above)
or find Chorus / Daytona / Centaur 10

or a nice Athena 9 speed


----------



## cyclist_sg

Hi guys,

Thanks for your pointers and suggestions. As with budget constraints, here is the end product after sending it over to my mech. Hope you can like the way I set it up for now.















Regards,
Pat


----------

